# MySQL Password ändern



## tittli (3. Januar 2004)

hallo
wenn man mittels php eine verbindung zu einer datenbank aufbauen will, muss man ja einen benutzername und ein password angeben. mein problem: ich weiss nicht mehr was ich bei der installation von MySQL angegeben hatte. kann man das password irgendwie ändern und wenn ja wie?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. Januar 2004)

Achte bitte auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung (s. §12 der Netiquette und den großen roten Kasten hier unter dem Nachrichten-Feld). (Das versteht sich als Verwarnung.)

Zum Thema:
Benutzername und Passwort kannst du in der my.ini ändern (befindet sich im Windows-Verzeichnis)


----------



## Fabian H (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian Wramba _
> *Benutzername und Passwort kannst du in der my.ini ändern (befindet sich im Windows-Verzeichnis) *


Sicher, dass das geht?

Ansonsten kriegst du im MySQL-Manual eine Anleitung dafür.

Kurz zusammengefasst:

Mysql mit der _--skip-grant-tables_ Option starten
_mysqladmin -u root password "neuespasswort"_
_mysqladmin -h localhost flush-privileges_
Mysql wieder normal starten
Und ja, es funktioniert, ich hab es selbst schon öfters gebraucht


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabian Hofmann _
> *Sicher, dass das geht?*



Hm.. jetzt wo du's sagst.. ich glaub, so ging das bei mir doch nicht.


----------



## tittli (4. Januar 2004)

hmm...danke für die Antworten...aber kennst du kein deutsches mysql-Tutorial? bin nämlich zu faul um mich mit einem englischen abzumühen!


----------



## Fabian H (4. Januar 2004)

Autsch!

Aber schau mal auf der mysql Seite genauer hin!
http://www.mysql.com/get/Downloads/Manual/manual.de-split.tar.gz/from/pick


----------



## tittli (14. Februar 2004)

so...habe den Thread nach langer Zeit wieder herausgeholt...habe endlich wieder Zeit gefunden, mich damit zu beschäftigen.
also...irgendwie funktioniert das ganze nicht. In diesem Tutorial steht folgendes: 


Wenn Sie das root-Benutzerpasswort für MySQL vergessen haben, können Sie es mit folgender Prozedur wiederherstellen: 

Fahren Sie den mysqld-Server durch Senden von kill (nicht kill -9) an den mysqld-Server herunter. Die Prozess-Kennung (PID) wird in einer .pid-Datei gespeichert, die sich normalerweise im MySQL-Datenbank-Verzeichnis befindet: 
kill `cat /mysql-daten-verzeichnis/hostname.pid`

Hierfür müssen Sie entweder der Unix-root-Benutzer sein oder derselbe Benutzer, unter dem der Server läuft. 
Starten Sie mysqld mit der --skip-grant-tables-Option neu. 
Verbinden Sie sich mit dem mysqld-Server mit mysql -h hostname mysql und ändern Sie das Passwort mit einem GRANT-Befehl. See section 5.3.1 GRANT- und REVOKE-Syntax. Sie können dasselbe auch mit mysqladmin -h hostname -u benutzer password 'neues_passwort' machen. 
Laden Sie die Berechtigungstabellen neu mit mysqladmin -h hostname flush-privileges oder mit dem SQL-Befehl FLUSH PRIVILEGES. 
Beachten Sie, dass nach dem Start von mysqld mit --skip-grant-tables jede Benutzung von GRANT-Befehlen zu einem Unknown command-Fehler führt, bis Sie FLUSH PRIVILEGES ausgeführt haben.
 

Wenn ich aber das mit dem kill usw versuche, kommt eine Fehlermeldung, der Befehl sei falsch...Mach ich etwas falsch?


----------



## tittli (18. Februar 2004)

naja...schade dass niemand meine Frage beantworten kann...Wäre aber trotzdem froh wenn sich jemand die Mühe geben würde.


----------



## tittli (21. Februar 2004)

ach verdammt wieso will niemand sich mit meinem Problem befassen


----------

